# Molly



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Just some pictures of my mom's dog Molly that I thought were cute  Hali's Mom asked me last November if I could find a foster home for her in SC, and I talked to my mom about it, and she decided to foster her with the understanding that a rescue was going to take her in a couple of weeks...The rescue backed out, and my mom decided to keep her, and I think it worked out perfectly for both of them!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love that smile and those unique ears. She looks like a sweet pup.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Love that face!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Molly is JUST ADORABLE!!

I love her face, her smile and her cute ears!!!

Your Mom and Molly are both VERY LUCKY THEY found one another!!!!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

She is a real cutie! So glad your mom kept her. 

Susan


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

She looks so happy! Whats that outfit shes wearing?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a real cutie and I love those ears. That smile says it all with how happy she is to be staying with your Mom.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

What a character !!!!!!You can she how loved she is !!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

RENEESDOG said:


> She looks so happy! Whats that outfit shes wearing?


My mom was out of town for a few days, so she bought Molly a present for being good while she was away...It's a dress from Petsmart with a pink heart on the back. I guess they're both lucky that Molly likes to wear clothes!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is cute. What a great smile!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love the smiley face - she looks very happy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a cutie! Molly looks like a lot of fun and I'll bet she and your mom are best buds.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's got... PERSONALITY! What a sweetheart.


----------

